# Dundee - Looking for trails.



## Turn (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello MTBR,
I'm studying in Dundee at the moment and looking to find some singletrack in the nearby area, I know all about the 7stanes but was wondering if there is something good to hit up nearby, I'm not particularly experienced but comfortable riding the reds (at Dalbeattie for example) and excited at finding out what the area has to offer.

Can you give me any tips on the best areas close by? (Taking a train for a few hours ain't a problem. Just would prefer anything I can ride to.)

Thanks for any advice, haven't met too many riders around here so far.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Check out these two threads...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=564821

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=451932


----------



## Turn (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## boristhespie (Nov 29, 2009)

Eh, have you tried the Sidlaws? Right on Dundee and scene of one of Scotlands best races (Wish it would start again).

Go into the Angus glens where there are miles of tracks up into the hills and mountains. 


You are near Perthshire again with loads of tracks.

Mind there is a right of access to ALL land now as long as you are responsible.


----------



## nomogram (May 31, 2009)

in terms of really local, +1 for the Sidlaws, lots of trails around there, from XC loops to freeridey stuff (broke my thumb up there 2 weeks ago). 

Also try Backmuir Woods between Muirhead & Liff on the outskirts to the NW. Not big, but enough techy rooty singletrack to keep you busy for an hour or so. Plus you can ride from town.

North Ballo hill by Hallyburton Community Woodland further up the same road towards Coupar Angus also has trails hidden in there. You can also access this from the Abernyte road.

The North side of The Law has a load of little runs and jumps which is nice for a brief play, as is Balgay Hill where i've spotted trails being built, with a few berms and jumps.

As earlier, you have a wealth of natural trail to explore, as long as you're responsible


----------

